# Budget Senior Christmas Party



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

At the last local senior's club meeting, it was announced that this year's Christmas party was going to be catered and no grab bag or games other than BINGO this year. I get the feeling that the person in charge is shedding a lot of responsibilities she used to take on, or on a tighter budget. She always used to bring a lot of food items and have a lot of fun games with prizes and a grab bag. 

She did mention that there was a mix up in last year's grab bag and somehow because of the method they did it, some people ended up with multiple gifts and some people didn't get any. Maybe she got some complaints, but the method can be changed. Why do away with it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2019)

Sounds like it's time for you to raise your hand and volunteer to organize next year's Christmas party!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 10, 2019)

Go for it, Deb and enjoy planning next year's.  How does everyone else feel about the changes?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

I have not heard anything for or against it. I don't think I can take charge - I think she was appointed by the town who sponsors the program.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

I found out why the group's leader seemed distracted this year. Her father is seriously ill and in the hospital after a fall and he was also diagnosed with pneumonia.


----------

